# Caves for my 2010 haunt



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I'm almost done with the caves for our Terrors of the Night haunt. They turned out nicely. The cost for this was less than I expected. I used a monster mud mix. I originally was planning to use the 2 part foam spray system, but this was too expensive. The other framed in area doesn't have the monster mud, I'm using black plastic sheeting for the roof. That area will be a simulation of the scenes in "My bloody Valentine".


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

very nice work


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job are you going to paint it?


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

love love love it


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

How did you mix and apply your monster mud? The traditional mix sets up pretty stiff, so I would be afraid of it cracking and flaking off.

I've often wondered what the mix would be like with more paint and less joint compound in the mix.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> How did you mix and apply your monster mud? The traditional mix sets up pretty stiff, so I would be afraid of it cracking and flaking off.
> 
> I've often wondered what the mix would be like with more paint and less joint compound in the mix.


I thinned the joint compund so that it would flow and not clog the applicator. Then poured in the paint, according to the color mix needed. Then sprayed this combination onto the window screen and plywood sides. Pror to painting, I applied some spray foam, the yellow and blue can, and troweled on joint compound in some areas where I needed to give an additional texture.


----------



## papabear (Nov 30, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## papabear (Nov 30, 2009)

OOPS! Also, if you want to use a little dishsoap in the joint compuond it smooths nicely.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, they look awesome Darkmaster, very cool!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great. Makes me jealous I don't have caves or a mine shaft.


----------



## fravak (May 16, 2009)

That's great. I need to figure out how to incorporate that into my haunt!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool! I have to remember to stock up on window screen.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

papabear said:


> OOPS! Also, if you want to use a little dishsoap in the joint compuond it smooths nicely.


Tried to get a rough surface finish to simulate the cave walls as stone.

My son wanted me to do the whole section of the mine cave with this finish, but it turned out good with the black plastic and simulated beams.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

it looks great, !!


----------

